# Zoo Keeper for the Day at Chester Zoo



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

I did this last week with the reptiles so I thought I would share some pictures


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Hope you like, I thoroughly enjoyed it x


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

That pic of the fijian on the bars is the saddest pic i've ever seen, he looks heartbroken!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Love the Komodo and the _Japalura Splendida_ :mf_dribble:

sweet dart frogs too.

Although the random pic of the monkey? LOL. 

How do you get to be a 'zoo keeper for the day' ... or was you just kidding. 

Spuddy.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> Love the Komodo and the _Japalura Splendida_ :mf_dribble:
> 
> sweet dart frogs too.
> 
> ...


You pay a lot of money to get up close with the animals and shovel their sh!t around for the day :lol2:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

NightGecko said:


> You pay a lot of money to get up close with the animals and shovel their sh!t around for the day :lol2:


ridiculous money :lol2:
£300 for two weeks on the blackpool zoo keeper course, if i get accepted :lol2: £300 to shovel crap!


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

MONKEY?????!!!!!!!!! Sorry had to have a dig haha.
Some good pics :2thumb:, pity about the glass as they could have been really good pics. Still a nice record of your day though. I would really like to do this but it always takes me ages to get round to doing stuff! Did you learn anything new about keeping reps???


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> You pay a lot of money to get up close with the animals and shovel their sh!t around for the day :lol2:





cloggers said:


> ridiculous money :lol2:
> £300 for two weeks on the blackpool zoo keeper course, if i get accepted :lol2: £300 to shovel crap!


 
What you have to pay them!! ... I thought they would be glad of the help, and just let you clean shit for free. 

Although suppose if you want a job there, its a way to 'get our foot in the door' so to speak.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great pics! Chester Zoo is the best zoo I've been to in the UK without a doubt. I loved the pics of the Galapagos Tortoise, & those baby Radiated Tortoises :flrt:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> What you have to pay them!! ... I thought they would be glad of the help, and just let you clean shit for free.
> 
> Although suppose if you want a job there, its a way to 'get our foot in the door' so to speak.


The "zoo keeper for a day" are more like activity days where you get up close and meet your chosen range of animals as well as helping to feed and maintain them, with a guided behind the scenes tour etc. Basically an upgraded version of your bog standard trip to the zoo, for extra cost. It is not really a way to get 'in there' with the zoo.

Most zoos run a volunteer programme once per year where they take on a large number of candidates, usually a couple to each section so a few for the big cats, a few for the birds, a few for the reptiles etc. These are put onto a voluntary working basis where they help out on a regular scheduled basis for the whole season for free. It is from these voluntary staff that almost all 'proper' zoo keepers and other zoo staff would be recruited.

: victory:


----------



## salsa'dip (Jul 14, 2010)

got sum gr8 pics :2thumb: so woz being zoo keeper inc as part ov the course or did u do that off ur own back


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hmmm i would be like a dog with two.... um tails in there, some of my favourite species right there. So what was it like? Did you get very hands on? What did you get to do? Sorry but i owuld love to do it. Thanks.:2thumb:


----------



## salsa'dip (Jul 14, 2010)

NightGecko said:


> The "zoo keeper for a day" are more like activity days where you get up close and meet your chosen range of animals as well as helping to feed and maintain them, with a guided behind the scenes tour etc. Basically an upgraded version of your bog standard trip to the zoo, for extra cost. It is not really a way to get 'in there' with the zoo.
> 
> Most zoos run a volunteer programme once per year where they take on a large number of candidates, usually a couple to each section so a few for the big cats, a few for the birds, a few for the reptiles etc. These are put onto a voluntary working basis where they help out on a regular scheduled basis for the whole season for free. It is from these voluntary staff that almost all 'proper' zoo keepers and other zoo staff would be recruited.
> 
> : victory:


i feel abit thick asking this but do u have 2 have certain qualifications 2 b a zoo keeper then, or is it common knowledge + coinfidence with animals etc that gets u a job????


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

salsa'dip said:


> i feel abit thick asking this but do u have 2 have certain qualifications 2 b a zoo keeper then, or is it common knowledge + coinfidence with animals etc that gets u a job????


qualifications in animal husbandry and certainly degrees in zoology would help a lot, but it comes down to showing the zoo you are in it for the love of the animals and not the money, so voluntary work is the way to go. I've already got animal qualifications, work experience and over a year of voluntary work all in the animal industry on my CV, the next step is to get in on one of the seasonal voluntary courses at a zoo hopefully next year : victory:


----------



## salsa'dip (Jul 14, 2010)

NightGecko said:


> qualifications in animal husbandry and certainly degrees in zoology would help a lot, but it comes down to showing the zoo you are in it for the love of the animals and not the money, so voluntary work is the way to go. I've already got animal qualifications, work experience and over a year of voluntary work all in the animal industry on my CV, the next step is to get in on one of the seasonal voluntary courses at a zoo hopefully next year : victory:


thank u, i asked as my neice has recently left school n should get quite good grades, but she is still no closer on deciding wot she wants 2do, career wise, the only real passion she has is when it comes 2 animals, all shapes n sizes not just domestic 1's, yrs ago she mentioned once while watching somebody cleaning monkey enclosure, how she would love 2 b up close n hands on involved with animals, her love for animals certainly hasnt changed im just wondering,if she had or could mayb try doing this kind of work, even if its just til she has some idea of what she wants 2 do in life....


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

I love Chester Zoo, quality as far as they go! Is that a Boelens in the bottom of your first post? there are a lot of animals there that I didn't see on my last visit, which wasnt all that long ago...I clearly need to go back and have another look!


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Alfonzo said:


> I love Chester Zoo, quality as far as they go! Is that a Boelens in the bottom of your first post? there are a lot of animals there that I didn't see on my last visit, which wasnt all that long ago...I clearly need to go back and have another look!


The reps arent in one area of the zoo, they're spread across the place. All the Indo species are with the orangs, then theres the tropical house with the tuataras, tortoises, beadeds, gilas etc and then theres iguanas and few others in the same house as komodos. Oh and not forgetting gaboons are in the Okapi house and eyelashes in the jaguar bit. Kind of a trek to see them all but well worth it.

Cant wait for September 6th, Chester zoo job starts hehe.


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

NightGecko said:


> The "zoo keeper for a day" are more like activity days where you get up close and meet your chosen range of animals as well as helping to feed and maintain them, with a guided behind the scenes tour etc. Basically an upgraded version of your bog standard trip to the zoo, for extra cost. It is not really a way to get 'in there' with the zoo.
> 
> Most zoos run a volunteer programme once per year where they take on a large number of candidates, usually a couple to each section so a few for the big cats, a few for the birds, a few for the reptiles etc. These are put onto a voluntary working basis where they help out on a regular scheduled basis for the whole season for free. It is from these voluntary staff that almost all 'proper' zoo keepers and other zoo staff would be recruited.
> 
> : victory:


this is how im hopefully getting a foot in the door, and my college works alongside chester zoo to help you get in. Oh an iv heard aswell as costing a bomb to shovel :censor: there is also a HUGE waiting list. Good if you have money to burn. Nice pics though bam. :2thumb:


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Zak said:


> The reps arent in one area of the zoo, they're spread across the place. All the Indo species are with the orangs, then theres the tropical house with the tuataras, tortoises, beadeds, gilas etc and then theres iguanas and few others in the same house as komodos. Oh and not forgetting gaboons are in the Okapi house and eyelashes in the jaguar bit. Kind of a trek to see them all but well worth it.
> 
> Cant wait for September 6th, Chester zoo job starts hehe.


You have a job there? as a keeper? congratulations, whatever it is you are going to be doing, jealous!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

:lol2: didn't expect that much response!




Spuddy said:


> Love the Komodo and the _Japalura Splendida_ :mf_dribble:
> 
> sweet dart frogs too.
> 
> ...


The orang was watching me whilst I was taking pictures of some of the display reps lol, it made me laugh so i took a pic 



NightGecko said:


> You pay a lot of money to get up close with the animals and shovel their sh!t around for the day :lol2:


:lol2: it was a lot of money, I had it for my birthday so all of my family chipped in. Can't say I did an awful lot of poo shovelling, apart from picking some out of the off show area.



snakewhisperer said:


> MONKEY?????!!!!!!!!! Sorry had to have a dig haha.
> Some good pics :2thumb:, pity about the glass as they could have been really good pics. Still a nice record of your day though. I would really like to do this but it always takes me ages to get round to doing stuff! Did you learn anything new about keeping reps???


I learnt a lot about keeping amphibs which is something I've always wanted to keep. I also learnt a lot about breeding and gut loading crickets so they are the best for your reps :no1: 



Zoo-Man said:


> Great pics! Chester Zoo is the best zoo I've been to in the UK without a doubt. I loved the pics of the Galapagos Tortoise, & those baby Radiated Tortoises :flrt:


It is without a doubt one of the best zoos in the UK. I was disappointed that the African Wild dogs weren't there because they were late, but no doubt I'll be back!



NightGecko said:


> The "zoo keeper for a day" are more like activity days where you get up close and meet your chosen range of animals as well as helping to feed and maintain them, with a guided behind the scenes tour etc. Basically an upgraded version of your bog standard trip to the zoo, for extra cost. It is not really a way to get 'in there' with the zoo.
> 
> Most zoos run a volunteer programme once per year where they take on a large number of candidates, usually a couple to each section so a few for the big cats, a few for the birds, a few for the reptiles etc. These are put onto a voluntary working basis where they help out on a regular scheduled basis for the whole season for free. It is from these voluntary staff that almost all 'proper' zoo keepers and other zoo staff would be recruited.
> 
> : victory:


Chester says you can apply via an interview process in April to get some work experience. It's hard work for no pay, but the animals are incredible.



salsa'dip said:


> got sum gr8 pics :2thumb: so woz being zoo keeper inc as part ov the course or did u do that off ur own back


My family chipped together to pay for it for my birthday present



mustang100893 said:


> Hmmm i would be like a dog with two.... um tails in there, some of my favourite species right there. So what was it like? Did you get very hands on? What did you get to do? Sorry but i owuld love to do it. Thanks.:2thumb:


It was fantastic, tbh I was told there would be no hands on at all, but I got to play with a few things  Nothing massive or scary of course, but totally awesome all the same.

OOOOH something I forgot to mention is I saw 9 baby eyelash vipers, my fav venomous! Didn't get any pics tho! :bash:



Alfonzo said:


> I love Chester Zoo, quality as far as they go! Is that a Boelens in the bottom of your first post? there are a lot of animals there that I didn't see on my last visit, which wasnt all that long ago...I clearly need to go back and have another look!


Yep, there is an angry female (the one in the pic) and a male in off show. Stunning snakes!



Zak said:


> The reps arent in one area of the zoo, they're spread across the place. All the Indo species are with the orangs, then theres the tropical house with the tuataras, tortoises, beadeds, gilas etc and then theres iguanas and few others in the same house as komodos. Oh and not forgetting gaboons are in the Okapi house and eyelashes in the jaguar bit. Kind of a trek to see them all but well worth it.
> 
> Cant wait for September 6th, Chester zoo job starts hehe.


The Tuataras are soooooo cool, I'd never seen any before. Made me laugh how they all have thier own burrows and were guarding them! Get lost anyway :lol2:



cbarnes1987 said:


> this is how im hopefully getting a foot in the door, and my college works alongside chester zoo to help you get in. Oh an iv heard aswell as costing a bomb to shovel :censor: there is also a HUGE waiting list. Good if you have money to burn. Nice pics though bam. :2thumb:


You can't get your 'foot in the door' simply by paying for an experience day, it's like any other job, you need experience, passion and qualifications, and everyone has to go through the interview process. I think when my nan booked it she couldn't get it for 7 months. Thanks


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

bampoisongirl said:


> You can't get your 'foot in the door' simply by paying for an experience day, it's like any other job, you need experience, passion and qualifications, and everyone has to go through the interview process. I think when my nan booked it she couldn't get it for 7 months. Thanks


nooo i know, i was replying to *NightGecko :lol2:*


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> What you have to pay them!! ... I thought they would be glad of the help, and just let you clean shit for free.
> 
> Although suppose if you want a job there, its a way to 'get our foot in the door' so to speak.


ahh but you get two weeks experience with all different animals, you get a portfolio of work, and a letter of recomendation to which ever uni or college you wish to attend, if you do a good job obviously

Blackpool Zoo 
: victory:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

cbarnes1987 said:


> nooo i know, i was replying to *NightGecko :lol2:*


Oooh right sorry lol!



cloggers said:


> ahh but you get two weeks experience with all different animals, you get a portfolio of work, and a letter of recomendation to which ever uni or college you wish to attend, if you do a good job obviously
> 
> Blackpool Zoo
> : victory:


That's really good. Shame it's only for 15-17 year olds! :bash: Chester won't take anyone under 18 now I think.


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

nice pics and yes most zooz will let you be a keeper for payment
we've just come back from the lakes and theres a nice zoo there south lakes zoo
lemurs walking around and ducks lol in fact apart from really dangerous animals the wallabis and kangaroos only have a small log to keep them in(most were sleeping in the sun) spider monkeys in the trees too and prairie dogs running about it's awesome makes a nice change from everything locked up totally,even a yellow anaconda in its own enclosured island no glass.
although the 2 burmese pythons and seperate small boa were encased in another region.a great day tink it was 100 there to be a keeper


----------

